# Vape Breakfast Classics French Dude



## MR_F (8/8/17)

Hi 

Who has stock 
of
*Vape Breakfast Classics French Dude*

looking to buy bulk like 10x60ml in 3mg nic


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (8/8/17)

Vaperite has all Vape Breakfast Classics top sellers including French Dude


----------



## MR_F (8/8/17)

Was at the Vaperite now in Randburg unfortunately due to the break in they only had 5


----------

